# Protein fitness drinks - what effect on sperm?



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi

I was just wondering, my dh is into fitness and has protein drinks to help build muscle. Can these reduce his sperm count, or indeed help it? He had a low count and although just in the threshold of average I am concerned that if we need to go again this may have an effect?

He takes ones from a health food shop which contain creatine, and glutamine and the make is Sci-Mix Lean Growth MRF if that helps  

Thank you

D x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

There's no evidence that creatine or glutamine have an adverse effect on sperm count.

High temperatures in the groin region can affect sperm though. Does DH wear loose clothes for exercising? Most clinics advise men to wear loose clothing/boxer shorts to try and keep the scrotum as cool as possible. Just a thought incase he goes to the gym in spandex 

Have a look on the mens board and the pre-natal/complimentary boards for information on improving sperm counts/quality. There are supplements that can be used to try and boost counts perhaps your DH might consider trying some? There's no hard evidence that they work but a lot of anecdotal reports of numers increasing and couples 'only' needing IVF instead of ICSI etc.. 

Maz x


----------

